# Ritchey bar measurements



## Steveoly

I purchased a Ritchey wcs carbon streem handlebar off ebay. It was listed as a 42cm bar. They measure 43.18 cm (c-c) just below the break hood area and 44.5 cm (c-c) at bar end. Isn't this a 44 cm bar or are Ritchey bars measured differently?


----------



## cyclust

Handlebars are meaured at the ends of the bars, usually center to center. Some bars will flare a bit either inward or outward at various places, giving a different measurement. If it measures 44.5cm at the ends, then it is probably a 44.


----------



## pigpen

Ritchey bars are measured C-C.
You my sir have 44cm bars. Seller was wrong.


----------



## Old School Misanthrope

I own 2 Ritchey bars bought 2 different places at 2 different times (some bio ergo type) ordered 44 they both measure over 46 c-c. I believe the ritchey site stated they they are measured at the bar ends C-C. reminds me of work when a customer wants a product a 3/4'' tk.& wants to call it 1/2'' tk.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

I'm in the process of a new bike build and like the width of my current handlebars (42 cm Ritchey Pro Biomax - They measure 42cm c-t-c at the hoods where the shifters mount and 45cm c-t-c at the ends of the drops). In my search for new carbon handlebars I am noticing that most are measured c-t-c at the drops, but I ready this article from Bike Rumor that Ritchey carbon bars are measured at the hoods. I have read that in other literature as well. I am considering purchasing the Ritchey WCS Logic II handlebars as they seem to accomplish all my requirements. I'm finding the handlebar width selection to be very confusing, especially when spending several hundreds of dollars and possibly getting the wrong size.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

BTW - here was the Bike Rumor article...

Tech: How to Choose the Correct Road Bike Handlebar Size & Shape - Bike Rumor


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

We measure center to center at the hoods or where the brake levers mount. On alloy bars we stamp the ends with their size, unfortuately we don't on the carbon bars. The Streem has a bit of flare so it'll be diferent depending on where you take your measurement. Measure a little higher up or at the top of the textured clamping area and see what you get.


----------

